# What is it ?



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

Got this in a deal I made for a bunch of pedals and such .
Any idea what it is ?


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

What does it sound like?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably 

Level, Tone, Overdrive/Drive

but you'd likely figured that out!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

terminalvertigo said:


> What does it sound like?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice. Mid 70s Ford LTD. Can't buy gear while putting gas in that land yacht. 


Have you played the pedal for that mystery sound yet??


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll go ahead and guess Klone, where the GTO (gain, tone, overdrive) are reversed and renamed to LTD (level, tone, drive).


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Show us the innards so we can guess!

You guys are killing me with the LTD pics - here's the car my father taught me to drive in, a green '75 wagoon with a 400 that sucked fuel like crazy, it could almost smoke the tires but it needed a lot of notice to stop, lol I remember thinking the brake pedal says "disc brakes" yet it won't stop...


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

gf7duster said:


> Got this in a deal I made for a bunch of pedals and such .
> Any idea what it is ?
> View attachment 367216


We probably need a photo of the inside circuit. You can't judge a pedal by it's cover...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yup, the guts can often narrow a circuit down to a small handful of possibilities.


----------



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok I will take some pics. The guy I got it from generally spares no expense so I'm thinking he ordered it from some one-off boutique place. Thought someone might recognize it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

gf7duster said:


> I'm thinking he ordered it from some one-off boutique place.


Not intending to be critical or to offend but that "one-off boutique place" needs to consider putting more energy, thought and care into the the artwork and overall finishing of their enclosures.

I'll be curious as to what the PCB/circuit pics reveal.


----------



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

lol
Ya I agree
I'll post pics of the guts tonite

It may very well be a piece of junk !


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Jimmy_D said:


> Show us the innards so we can guess!
> 
> You guys are killing me with the LTD pics - here's the car my father taught me to drive in, a green '75 wagoon with a 400 that sucked fuel like crazy, it could almost smoke the tires but it needed a lot of notice to stop, lol I remember thinking the brake pedal says "disc brakes" yet it won't stop...
> View attachment 367280


Ah, the Family Truckster!

I learned on a 1979 LTD (302 with the infamous variable venturi carb) and on a 1972 Ranch Wagon (aka the Raunch Wagon) with the 351 and the police package. That car was more fibreglass than metal. At least it was black and Tremclad comes in that colour. And the only way it would smoke the tires is if you set them on fire before hitting the gas.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> Not intending to be critical or to offend but that "one-off boutique place" needs to consider putting more energy, thought and care into the the artwork and overall finishing of their enclosures.
> 
> I'll be curious as to what the PCB/circuit pics reveal.


I suspect the "artwork" was provided by the individual who assembed it. These days, one can order beautiful PCBs for all sorts of current pricey pedals, or long out-of-production pedals. Sometimes you can but them as all-parts-included kits. What comes in the mail may be top of the line. What it gets turned into by the kit purchaser is a whole other thing. It would seem the previous owner was likely the builder, and lacked much expertise in spray-painting.


----------



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics from inside the pedal

I plugged it in and it is definitely an overdrive unit 
Sounds great btw
has a 3 position mini toggle switch that doesn't seem to do much


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mystery solved. It's a Boss SD-1. Your board even says SD-1. Here's an actual Boss SD-1 board.








Having said that, it would appear the previous owner monkeyed around with it a bit. IN particular, some of the diodes seem to be either different or removed.


----------



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

So it's modded SD-1 in an ugly case . The switch is different as well . It doesn't click on and off . It's more of a soft touch


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Whoever rehoused it thought a soft-touch momentary in stompswitch form was nicer in some way.

From what I can see, it has been modified to be a bit more like a Tube Screamer, using 2 clipping diodes, rather than 3. So it won't likely be as loud as an SD-1. However, the orange and brown wires that seem to go from where the 3rd diode used to be to the toggle switch suggest that the toggle goes from SD-1 to TS-9 mode.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

mhammer said:


> However, the orange and brown wires that seem to go from where the 3rd diode used to be to the toggle switch suggest that the toggle goes from SD-1 to TS-9 mode.


That's a nice option.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

CathodeRay said:


> Probably
> 
> Level, Tone, Overdrive/Drive
> 
> but you'd likely figured that out!


That or Level, Tone & Distortion.

But yeah--likely an OD or distortion
(Now to read the rest of the thread.)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In this case, more or less drive = distortion since the SD-1 has more available gain than some other overdrives, and more than the TS-9 in particular. The SD-1 having a max drive/gain of 220x, and the TS-9 having a max drive/gain of 118x. Realistically, it is not a HUGE difference, but allows for a longer portion of any picked note to clip.


----------



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

I wonder what the third position of the toggle switch is ?


mhammer said:


> Whoever rehoused it thought a soft-touch momentary in stompswitch form was nicer in some way.
> 
> From what I can see, it has been modified to be a bit more like a Tube Screamer, using 2 clipping diodes, rather than 3. So it won't likely be as loud as an SD-1. However, the orange and brown wires that seem to go from where the 3rd diode used to be to the toggle switch suggest that the toggle goes from SD-1 to TS-9 mode.


----------



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd love to know who made it


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Jimmy_D said:


> Show us the innards so we can guess!
> 
> You guys are killing me with the LTD pics - here's the car my father taught me to drive in, a green '75 wagoon with a 400 that sucked fuel like crazy, it could almost smoke the tires but it needed a lot of notice to stop, lol I remember thinking the brake pedal says "disc brakes" yet it won't stop...
> View attachment 367280


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It's the first Klon Centaur ever made. Sell it on ebay for $10,000.


----------

